# Sloan's Liniment bottle: how the heck do I date it?



## TheCaliKid

Got this one for free at an estate sale awhile back. 

 How on earth do you date these? I want to put it on buyerbewarebay.com soon. Any help from resident experts much appreciated!


----------



## AntiqueMeds

that mustache is eating Earls face


----------



## cowseatmaize

One I bought new in the early 90's had a child proof cap but I think the 82 on the label may be a date of make or expiration. I'm not sure how fast and restrictive the 1970 act was. You can still buy the stuff.


----------



## madman

1940s


----------



## beendiggin

All I could find is Standard Laboritories started operations in 1950.  

 The base mark is from Obear-Nester Glass Co., East St.  louis, Il.   The mark was used from about 1915 - 1970's


----------



## TheCaliKid

What the...?

 I thought this thing was like 100 years old?


----------



## surfaceone

> ORIGINAL:  TheCaliKid
> 
> What the...?
> 
> I thought this thing was like 100 years old?


 
 Hey Kid,

 In this case I think just the moustache is over 100 years old. Earl's image has been used a *long* time.




From.




$11.99




From.


----------



## TheCaliKid

Thanks for the info. Do you think it is 1940's vintage?


----------



## cowseatmaize

> Do you think it is 1940's vintage?


Paul mentioned Standard as starting in 1950. If he's right then ...no. Currently I think they are made by Lee Pharmaceuticals.
 I'd go with 50's, 60's, 70's or 1982.[]


----------



## unojrcan

*sloan's liniment bottle 3 sided shape*

*​*Does anybody have any idea what this bottle is worth? Its a 3 sided sloan's liniment bottle.
I have searched and searched everywhere and I cannot find this bottle or any info on it anywhere. It must be really rare!!!!


----------



## hemihampton

The Sloans I'd guess 1950's. Don't think it is the 60's unless early 60's. I don't think any Screwtop Sloans or any other screw top has much value at all. Maybe $5 at most & thats because it has a label in good shape. Just my opinion. LEON.


----------



## unojrcan

BROWNS ..... not sloans 

View attachment 176224 View attachment 176225 View attachment 176223 View attachment 176226 View attachment 176227 View attachment 176228[/QUOTE]


----------



## unojrcan

Browns ...... not sloans


----------



## diggansearch

I piket some in dums date 1920´s and 30´..and another date 1960´s circa


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55

1950s era. $5-10.


----------

